# Real Estate



## canadian_haunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello. I guess I will introduce myself quickly. My name is Jessica, I am 39 years old, and I live in Canada. Ans this is my first post. I am moving, because of husbands work. My husband can pick to work anywhere in Canada, and I get to choose the house! So thats where you guys could help me out. I am wanting to buy a historic/victorian style home. I iwll show a few that we are interested in. Alot of them have endless possibilities for a yard/house display. SOme of them are B&B'S or inns. Tell me which one you guys like the best! Here are the links:

1. http://www.historicproperties.com/detail.asp?detail_key=canls002

2. http://www.historicproperties.com/detail.asp?detail_key=canls016

3. http://www.historicproperties.com/detail.asp?detail_key=canls026

4. http://www.historicproperties.com/detail.asp?detail_key=canls021

5. http://www.historicproperties.com/detail.asp?detail_key=cannb001

6. http://www.historicproperties.com/detail.asp?detail_key=canls022

I just can't choose which one I like. Wish I could get them all!

Thanks,

Jessica :jol:


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

I REALLY like the last link! I dunno why, just haunted house matriel, I guess. haha.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I assume money is no issue based on some of these, but if it were me I'd go with St. Andrews By The Sea, New Brunswick @ a whopping $1,700,000. Look at the size of that yard, Nice Barn it will hold a lot of props, Ocean Views, almost 5000 Sq. Ft. it's all good!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Mahone Bay would be my first choice I love the detail on that porch an love the veiw. But Lenunberg has huge potential. 

By the way welcome to forum.


----------



## canadian_haunter (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that my favourite so far is the last one, #6. I do like #5, but it is $800,000 more! If we spent less on real estate, I could spend more on props! I really like the yard on # 6, as well as the fence.

Thanks for all your input!

:jol:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

# 4 or # 5 for me and # 6 is a close runner up. I like the yards the best in all of those.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

#3 for the Bates "psycho" house like tower or #5 for the big front yard for a cemetary and long walk to scare people on.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

See now me i like the sunny yellow one thats got the pool and sauna and already set up for a business. I like that one a lot hell if my husband wasnt in the army imight be able to talk him into that one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

#1 & #3. I just keep seeing the porches in #1 and seeing fright potential.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I pick 5.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I like them all!

Let me look at them again later to make a decent decision.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I'd go for Lunenburg. It's a nice area of the province and that house looks like it's dying to be haunted (pun definitely intended..) But you could always move out here to Canmore which would double the number of haunts in town. But then again, I grew up in Newfoundland, so I can speak with authority when I say that everyone out east is crazy on some level, so they would love a good haunt. In fact, isn't the Looneyburg the unofficial name of Lunenburg? Good luck with the choice, they all look great.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

I Would Have To Say #5 I Like The Long Yard Going ToThe House, The Barn, Dam I Like It All


----------

